# What're some of the stupidest things you've ever hear about history or politics



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

I'll start

-"The Germans just went around the Maginot line" 
-"The Japanese/Germans were tricked into supporting dictatorships"
-"The founding fathers supported civil/equal rights for non whites and women"
-"Trench/Static warfare completely stopped happening after WW1"


----------



## Boxy Brown (Oct 22, 2018)

"Hitler did nothing wrong"
"The holocaust didn't happen"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 22, 2018)

"Johann was a made up name"


----------



## d12 (Oct 22, 2018)

_"Satan inflated himself, turning himself into a moon between Earth and the real moon. Thus, he deluded Man that he landed on the moon, but, in fact, he landed on Satan."_


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 22, 2018)

*Germany would have won WW2 if only Hitler hadnt made all them dumb decisions*

Seriously. So many fucking Wehrboos are so enamoured by _muh ubermensch prussian artsitocrat generals_ that they forget the fact that Hitler was actually pretty damn on the money when it came to Barbarossa, both initiating it (since Germany was about to reach Oil Apocalypse due to the British Blockade and Russia had the only decent source of oil in tangible reach) and in overall strategy (the Generals flat out crippled the whole eastern front by obsessing with reaching Moscow and big showpiece battles over Hitler's strategy of reaching the Caucus oil fields and both getting the resources Germany needed to win and dangerously crippling the Soviets).

Hitler wasnt some strategic savant or anything but he was not an idiot and actually had a grasp of how the dire resource and economic situation needed to guide germany's strategy rather than "take Moscow and hope this magically makes the remaining 90% of russia stop fighting" which is what the generals thought, and their interference in his strategy turned an "ok MAYBE if we are really fucking lucky Germany might pull a win out the bag in the east" situation into the "OHFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK THE RUSSIANS ARE COMING OUT THE FUCKING WALLS!" rout that happened. No wonder Hitler spent the remainder of his life after 1942 getting chugging down meth.

Frankly Germany probably was never going to have any real chance of winning a full on WW2, and Hitler was a tard to believe the likes of Ribbentrop and co in their foreign policy assessments and invade Poland thinking it wouldnt start that war, but after the war began Hitler was not the liability his shitty generals later retconned the historical record to say he was.


----------



## Draza (Oct 22, 2018)

"Armenian Genocide never happened, but the Armenians deserved it"


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 22, 2018)

"Jeremy Corbin cares about Britain's youth"


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 22, 2018)

_"Sherman was a terrorist."_


----------



## carroticecream (Oct 22, 2018)

Anything about Brexit.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 22, 2018)

"White people were the most brutal conquerors in history," courtesy of a commie in one of my history classes.

No. Not even close

Timur himself was a particularly brutal bastard, having killed around 5% of the world's population with his conquests.

Genghis Khan did so much damage to the Khwareziman Empire that it only took two years before it was outright conquered. The man absolutely brutalized the Middle East, doing so much damage to the landscape that it STILL hasn't fully recovered.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 22, 2018)

I had a teacher that was a German immigrant. She had some serious hate for Russians. She told us that the Russian flag was red because Russians dyed it red with the blood of children they killed every year. She also read us the book Hiroshima No Pika, and told us that Japan did nothing wrong dunning the war and Americans just like to attack everything. I was seven and barely understood what WW2 was about.

Edit: I almost for got a picture from the lovely book about atomic bombs.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 22, 2018)

the holohoax

im mean, 6 million am i right?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 22, 2018)

Pretty much any case of WE WUZ, from "Egyptian pharaohs were coal-black KANGZ" to "White (Nordic) people founded every major civilization ever".


----------



## escapegoat (Oct 22, 2018)

"Rome fell because of feminism."  

This damned thing:


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 22, 2018)

Italian politics.  All of it.  Any time period.  The whole thing is a giant lolcow with spaghetti topping.

Edit: also, what @Jan_Hus said.  The current fashion for blaming ypeepul for everything only shows how little sjws know about history.  They think slavery from Africa to the Americas was bad?  Tiny fucking drop compared to some of the shit throughout history.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 22, 2018)

That the Japanese ever had a chance at winning WWII. Even without the nukes they still would've been defeated. The moment they decided to pick a fight with America is the moment they lost.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

escapegoat said:


> "Rome fell because of feminism."
> 
> This damned thing:
> View attachment 573696


Source


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 22, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Source


For Rome falling NOT because of feminism?  Read a book nigger.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

"Resistance groups caused great damage to the Axis"
A single Allied Bomber squadron did more to end the war than all the Resistance groups combined
"Conventional Armies have never won against guerilla groups, the US can't win in Afghanistan"
The US was successful at curbing Phillipine terror groups, the Indian Wars were a complete failure for the Natives, etc.


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> For Rome falling NOT because of feminism?  Read a book nigger.





escapegoat said:


> This damned thing:


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 22, 2018)

"the jews did nothing wrong"


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 22, 2018)

"Women are just as intelligent as men."


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Oct 22, 2018)

Anything oldschool commie apologists say.
I don't really take commies on American and Western European college campuses seriously. They just have an immature, coddled worldview based on a pipe dream while declaring "communism has never been tried". However oldschool commies, whether they're actually from around here in the former communist bloc or from the West say extremely stupid and/or evil bullshit that you can never tell if they really believe that or are extremely poor attempts at Machiavellianism. Of course there's multiple factions of them - Russians are generally hardcore Stalinists while apologists from satellite states hate Stalin and are apologist towards anything from post-Stalin all the way to the fall.
Some facts about the communist system (mainly economic) I had to argue about online at some points:

You couldn't be really fired from your job. Apologists consider that a good thing, because you get stable employment! Yeah too bad that leads to incompetence and work being stalled, leading to buildings supposed to be finished in fucking 2 years stretching out for much longer.
Communism frequently involved creating jobs that are basically equivalent to digging ditches and immediately filling them after that. Commies also think that's good because it creates jobs! And in one Romanian case, there was the infamous Palace of the Parliament - a sprawling, intimidating building built to house the Romanian parliament, for its construction they would use materials almost entirely of Romanian origin for some sort of shallow patriotic statement, and for that they'd literally build entire factories for the purpose of making mosaic tiles or taps or whatever because none existed in Romania only so they'd be torn down afterwards after they fulfilled their purpose. When I pointed out how fucking petty and megalomaniacal that is, one guy asked me "what's wrong with building factories?". No words.
Then there's the muh literacy argument. Sorry, capitalism has managed to solve that too without installing country-wide prison camps.
The more hardcore Russian commies insist that Gulags were a good thing because they only had criminals there! You're not a criminal, are you, so why worry? Well, too bad that means nothing when the definition of a criminal can easily be changed.
If I have to actually go out of my way to explain to you why all these things are stupid, sorry but you're a total rube and a lost cause.

Then there was also a Canadian Nazi (as in an actual one) I remember from pre-/pol/ days (I'd write a lolcow profile on him if there was still any tangible evidence of his shit left and if he were still active online) who was a big fan of communism specifically _because _of how oppressive it was and considered the USSR to be "de facto National Socialist with vile trappings of Marxism". Yeah, that's a hilarious statement - the USSR was THE Marxism, but "vile trappings of Marxism", sure.


----------



## Konover (Oct 22, 2018)

"The German's could have won"


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 22, 2018)

"This is the most important election in America's history!"


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 22, 2018)

greengrilledcheese said:


> "This is the most important election in America's history!"


Yeah, that was Roe v. Wade.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

"Brown VS Board or Education wasn't unconstitutional"


----------



## Safir (Oct 22, 2018)

Regarding historical lies: "but it's true _in spirit_!"

I can accept blatant counterfactual denial. I can accept "yes, I know it's fake, but I spread it for [reasons]". Man up and pick either.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 22, 2018)

Safir said:


> Regarding historical lies: "but it's true _in spirit_!"
> 
> I can accept blatant counterfactual denial. I can accept "yes, I know it's fake, but I spread it for [reasons]". Man up and pick either.


What are you talking about.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 22, 2018)

"The Civil War wasn't about slavery"


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> "The Civil War wasn't about slavery"


Literally nothing wrong with Slavery


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 22, 2018)

Most anything twisted by the Lost Cause myth, especially anything concerning Longstreet who, horror of horrors wanted to work with Grant to actually rebuild and modernize the South instead of keeping it locked in cultural and economic stasis for 30 years.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 22, 2018)

Jose Rizal wants the Philippines to become an independent state.

Christopher Columbus proved that the world is round.

Napoleon shot off the Sphinx's nose.

Circumcision makes your pecker bigger.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Circumcision makes your pecker bigger


This is true


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 22, 2018)

"Oda nobunaga was a power hungry psychopath that wanted to conquer the world"

And who can forget the classic: rasputin was a 8d chess player that wanted to rule russia


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 22, 2018)

escapegoat said:


> "Rome fell because of feminism."


Literally never said by anyone.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 22, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Literally never said by anyone.


You'd be surprise.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 22, 2018)

"It doesn't affect you."


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Oct 23, 2018)

Bunny Tracks said:


> That the Japanese ever had a chance at winning at winning WWII. Even without the nukes they still would've been defeated. The moment they decided to pick a fight with America is the moment they lost.


"But they could have conquered Hawaii and possibly the west coast and the Panama Canal if they had just sunk the US carriers at Midway/Pearl. The US would have had foreign enemy soldiers on our soil." - A person who watches too much History Channel

The Japanese barely had the merchant shipping availability to hold Midway for any length of time let alone the Hawaiian Islands. Adventures on the mainland US were pure fantasy. Maybe they could launch an air raid against one of those big ports on the west coast. Maybe. Plus, the US built shit faster than the Nips could sink them so the window for them to do whatever they wanted in the Pacific would close real fast. The industrial might of the US was just too great. The Japs were like the one crippled retarded kid thinking he could beat the school bully with a cheapshot. It didn't work and was never going to work.

This oldie-but-goodie is a fun read.

I especially like it's conclusion:


> In retrospect, it is difficult to comprehend how Japan's leadership managed to rationalize their way around the economic facts when they contemplated making war on the U.S. After all, these were not stupid men. Indeed, internal Imperial Navy studies conducted in 1941 showed exactly the trends in naval shipbuilding I have outlined above. In the end, however, the Tojo government chose the path of aggression, compelled by internal political dynamics which made the prospect of a general Japanese disengagement in China (which was the only means by which the American economic embargo would have been lifted) too humiliating a course to be taken. Consequently, the Japanese embarked on what can only be described as a suicidal venture, against an overwhelmingly large foe. However, their greatest mistake was not just disregarding the economic muscle which lay partially dormant on the other side of the Pacific. In actuality, their chief error lay in misreading the will of the American people. When the American giant awoke, it did not lapse into despair as a result of the defeats that Japan had inflicted upon it. Rather, it awoke in a rage, and applied every ounce of its tremendous strength with a cold, methodical fury against its foe. The grim price Japan paid -- 1.8 million military casualties, the complete annihilation of its military, a half million or so civilians killed, and the utter destruction of practically every major urban area within the Home Islands -- bears mute testimony to the folly of its militarist leaders.


----------



## Next Task (Oct 23, 2018)

There's all the usual suspects - 'the Holocaust never happened' and assorted stuff from the actual few Nazis that exist, 'real Communism has never been tried/gulags were like holiday camps' from tankies and that one A&H thread a couple of months ago about a UK university student group trying to pretend that say people should go to the gulags was a good thing.

Also the usual suspects - the moon landing was faked, aliens built the pyramids, flat-earthers denying all forms of exploration, that standard moonbattery with the actual crazy conspiracy theories.

But yeah, the one that's bugging me currently is the repetition of 'all bad things in this world are because of white people. No good, only bad. And they're the only ones who did bad things.' Of *course* there were horrible things perpetrated by white colonisers and imperialist forces. That's not a thing you can deny. But I had to point out to someone last week that white people didn't conquer and enslave and attempt to destroy the culture of the _entire world_, from the places they got no foothold (Japan and China, for example) to the places which were doing a fine job of destroying each other's cultures, to the problem of classing every single European culture as 'white', let alone 'evil white conquerors'.

It's OK to not inherently hate yourself for being white. But if you're not self-flagellating yourself over it constantly, you're apparently a modern-day Columbus now.


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 23, 2018)

the autist of dojima said:


> "Oda nobunaga was a power hungry psychopath that wanted to conquer the world"
> 
> And who can forget the classic: rasputin was a 8d chess player that wanted to rule russia


While oda nobunaga was a nasty piece of work, you'd be surprised how many people he conquered who actually betrayed/attacked him first. Special mentions go to the imagawa, azai, takeda and miyoshi clans.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Oct 23, 2018)

From.a turkish class mate, that einstein was a turk. Her head exploded when I told her he was german and jewish, and in general everything turks and or serbs say about history.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> From.a turkish class mate, that einstein was a turk.


Do the Turks just not have Wikipedia?


----------



## escapegoat (Oct 23, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Literally never said by anyone.


https://heartiste.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/feminism-responsible-for-the-fall-of-rome/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh7rdCYCQ_U
https://thetransformedwife.com/feminism-during-the-roman-empire-and-head-covering/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuOM5aOlgHM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-EERKMRGYs

I do believe _most of the idea_ was inspired by a book from the 40's, _Family and Civilization_ by a dude named Zimmerman.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Lol in a 1000 years when historians debate why the US collapsed they'll all ignore the obvious reasons it collapsed, women's rights and demographics


----------



## escapegoat (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Lol in a 1000 years when historians debate why the US collapsed they'll all ignore the obvious reasons it collapsed, women's rights and demographics



Even if a Lesbian Army mows down congress with aborted White Fetuses loaded into canons in the future, that would not make the Romans any recognizable form of feminist.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

"Segregation is wrong"


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> "Segregation is wrong"


You're right; huwhites should be separated from the pure Nubian KANGZ so they don't pollute their melinated souls with their mayo presence.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

"Jim Crow is bad"


----------



## escapegoat (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You're right; huwhites should be separated from the pure Nubian KANGZ so they don't pollute their melinated souls with their mayo presence.



True. We don't want Whitey getting a hold of the Pyramid Spaceship plans, and doing his devious stealings to them.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 23, 2018)

"Anne Frank was a hero"

"The Japanese didn't deserve to be nuked, America were just Imperial dogs trying to conquer the world and should be tried for crimes against humanity."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> "Anne Frank was a hero"


Delete this now


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 23, 2018)

Constant shit alleging Soros funded X.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Delete this now


A-are you telling me to shut this down?
I know how to deal with you


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> Constant shit alleging Soros funded X.


How much is Soros paying you to post this? 


Spoiler



/sneed


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

"Jesus was totally a hippie who would've supported gays"


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

"Jesus was an antisemitic Aryan."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "Jesus was an antisemitic Aryan."


Rev 3:9


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Rev 3:9


1. That's John of Patmos, genius.
2. That's about how Christ will smite the hypocrites who persecuted the Christians at Philadelphia.  Learn to read.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 2. That's about how Christ will smite the hypocrites who persecuted the Christians at Philadelphia.  Learn to read.


IE Kikes


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> IE Kikes


If you understood the historical context, it's referring to the Pharisees and other Jewish collaborators with Rome (as well as Rome itself), not Jews as a whole, you troglodyte.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> If you understood the historical context, it's referring to the Pharisees and other Jewish collaborators with Rome (as well as Rome itself), not Jews as a whole, you troglodyte.


lol butthurt


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> lol butthurt


>Says blatantly wrong shit about history in a thread about blatantly wrong shit about history
>"Lol u mad"


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> >Says blatantly wrong shit about history in a thread about blatantly wrong shit about history
> >"Lol u mad"


K tell me why you think Jesus loved Jews and Fags


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> K tell me why you think Jesus loved Jews and Fags


Jesus was a Jew, he observed Passover, he recruited his disciples from the Jews, he respected and revered Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, and Moses, and most tellingly, in Matthew 5:17-20, he explicitly states that he has come not to overturn the Judaic tradition but to fulfill it.
As for gays, I never said that.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> he explicitly states that he has come not to overturn the Judaic tradition but to fulfill.


So does basically every modern Christian


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 23, 2018)

Israel is national socialism.

Judaism is a totalitarian, homogeneous culture that attempts to obliterate the identity of every group it encounters. Zionism is the vessel for Judaism.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> So does basically every modern Christian


And you have no response for the rest.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> And you have no response for the rest.


You seem to be ignoring my point


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> You seem to be ignoring my point


You legitimately don't seem to have one, beyond spouting contrarian opinions.  Please explain how a man who identified himself as the Jewish messiah, followed the ritual purity laws outlined in Leviticus, recruited his followers from Jews, was circumcised, was baptized, and who was a rabbi was antisemitic.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> was circumcised, was baptized,


So I'm a Jew?
By your logic Joseph Smith was a jew.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> So I'm a Jew?
> By your logic Joseph Smith was a jew.


You are deliberately ignoring the rest of my points to nit-pick specific traditions from Jewish culture that are shared by other Abrahamic cultures as some kind of "proof" that Jesus of Nazareth, son of Mary, a Jew, who was a rabbi and preached his message, which he proclaimed to be an extension of the Judaic tradition, to other Jews, and who called himself the Messiah, the mythical divine savior of the Jews, whose life involves (according to the Gospels) the fulfillment of a large number of Jewish prophecies, and who, during the Transfiguration, _a key moment in the Christ story_, is shown being served by Moses and Elijah, two _massive _cultural figures in the Jewish tradition, and who _called himself a Jew_, somehow wasn't a Jew.  Your imbecilic tactics have accomplished nothing beyond annoying me and driving the thread off track.  Congratulations.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are deliberately ignoring the rest of my points to nit-pick specific traditions from Jewish culture that are shared by other Abrahamic cultures as some kind of "proof" that Jesus of Nazareth, son of Mary, a Jew, who was a rabbi and preached his message, which he proclaimed to be an extension of the Judaic tradition, to other Jews, and who called himself the Messiah, the mythical divine savior of the Jews, whose life involves (according to the Gospels) the fulfillment of a large number of Jewish prophecies, and who, during the Transfiguration, _a key moment in the Christ story_, is shown being served by Moses and Elijah, two _massive _cultural figures in the Jewish tradition, and who _called himself a Jew_, somehow wasn't a Jew.  Your imbecilic tactics have accomplished nothing beyond annoying me and driving the thread off track.  Congratulations.


Learn to recognize shitposting for fuck's sake.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are deliberately ignoring the rest of my points to nit-pick specific traditions from Jewish culture that are shared by other Abrahamic cultures as some kind of "proof" that Jesus of Nazareth, son of Mary, a Jew, who was a rabbi and preached his message, which he proclaimed to be an extension of the Judaic tradition, to other Jews, and who called himself the Messiah, the mythical divine savior of the Jews, whose life involves (according to the Gospels) the fulfillment of a large number of Jewish prophecies, and who, during the Transfiguration, _a key moment in the Christ story_, is shown being served by Moses and Elijah, two _massive _cultural figures in the Jewish tradition, and who _called himself a Jew_, somehow wasn't a Jew.  Your imbecilic tactics have accomplished nothing beyond annoying me and driving the thread off track.  Congratulations.


Your logic seems to be "He was circumcised, and preached the Old Testament, and followed Old Testament, and was therefore a jew" by your logic, was Mohammed (peas be upon) a Jew?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Your logic seems to be "He was circumcised, and preached the Old Testament, and followed Old Testament, and was therefore a jew" by your logic, was Mohammed (peas be upon) a Jew?


You are being willfully stupid and are beneath anyone's serious time.  Fuck your mother.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are being willfully stupid and are beneath anyone's serious time.  Fuck your mother.


LIBTARD


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 24, 2018)

"The only reason Communism hasn't worked is because America got involved and screwed it up."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 24, 2018)

"Trump is a conservative"


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 24, 2018)

That the supposed "curvature" of the Earth is because the Earth is a sphere. Conveniently forgetting to adjust for the curvature of our eyes.


----------



## millais (Oct 24, 2018)

Some people actually think the National Party government in South Africa was toppled by external action via US/UN economic sanctions and Cuban/Angolan/Soviet military pressure. South Africa in the early 1990s was not Imperial Germany in 1918, it was brought down by the trick played by De Klerk on an unwitting public with the 1992 referendum. The economic sanctions could have been endured for another decade without the economy suffering much more than moderate inflation, and the Cuban adventure in southern Angola was a total disaster for the communists even before the Soviets had to withdraw their support. It was very much a case of a stab in the back, traceable to one man in the shape of FW de Klerk


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 24, 2018)

"Hitler dindu nuffin! The jews may have been targeted of a genocide, but Hitler didn't know! It was all @Heinrich Himmler !" (How did you manage to pull that one off heinrich?)

"The Allies provoked the Axis because the Allies were controlled by Jews!"

"Social Justice will be the future of humanity" (Please kill me if that happens)


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 24, 2018)

About half the posts I'm forced to read on a daily basis spring to mind.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 25, 2018)

"Russia never genocided anyone"
"Da joos dun it!"
"Lol only dumb unscienced people deny the established proven science of climate change"


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 26, 2018)

All this talk about whether or not Jesus was a Jew and not posting this
http://www.jesuswasnotajew.org/was-jesus-a-jew-2.html


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll go the we wuz kangs shit and how real Jews are moolies, yeah like they'd be able to come to the conclusion that ancient peoples north of the Sahara were negroid from texts translated multiple times over the course of two millenia.  World War II most has been said said already but Japans surrender and was it necessary to use atomic bombs, Japan saw the writing on the wall as to what would happen to them if they had a mainland invasion it would split like Germany so they made the smarter decision.


----------



## This+ (Oct 27, 2018)

I know it gets memed a lot but there are lots of people who genuinely think Soviets had nothing but sheer numbers (i.e. "asiatic hordes") to defeat the Germans in WW2, and that Germany had the best military (even though they lost). You had the Wehrmacht and the SS who hated each other, an ineffective Kriegsmarine whose best ship got sunk by a fucking WW1 biplane, and a Luftwaffe commanded by a morphine-addled narcissist who insisted on wasting money equipping German pilots with bespoke hunting shotguns/rifles as survival weapons. Let's not forget the infinite wisdom of the OKW who decided that the only way to defeat the Russians was to use the same strategy that Napoleon used and failed a century ago. 

Sure, Germans had good technological innovations like the MG42, MP44, etc, but none of that matters if you have to transport said technologies with horse-drawn carriages in the 20th century, or if you only get one MP44 magazine per month. Logistics are more than half the battle and the Germans were severely lacking in that field. I could go on about how shitty the Tiger tanks were but that's another thread in itself. 

You had more cooperation between the USA and the USSR during WW2 than the Germans did in their internal military politics, and that's really pathetic.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

This+ said:


> even though they lost


Losing doesn't mean your Military is bad inofitself


----------



## This+ (Oct 27, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Losing doesn't mean your Military is bad inofitself



You're right in that losing doesn't automatically mean your military is shit, but my argument is that the German military wasn't really even that good in the first place due to the problems I mention later on. I worded it poorly.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 27, 2018)

I  unironically believe everything that is said in this thread.


----------



## millais (Oct 27, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> I  unironically believe everything that is said in this thread.


I don't believe this


----------



## Hackallier (Oct 27, 2018)

Basically most of medieval "facts":
"People bathed once a year"
"Peasants wore mud covered clothes"
"Swords were the most common weapon"


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 27, 2018)

Hackallier said:


> Basically most of medieval "facts":
> "People bathed once a year"
> "Peasants wore mud covered clothes"
> "Swords were the most common weapon"



"Europe was awesome until Rome fell and shitty stupid Christianity brought it into the dark ages" (tell these guys most of the retarded shit people thought and did in the middle ages were carryovers from roman times, or most intellectual advances of the renaissance were thanks to the work of medieval christian monks, and watch their heads explode)


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 27, 2018)

"Kulaks didn't have it coming."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

"Jim Crows America wasn't epic and based"


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 27, 2018)

"If we piss people off they'll do what we want"
"Convincing people with actual power to temporarily do what we want is real lasting power we have ourselves" 
"Cornered people just fold, not come back harder"


----------



## Al Gulud (Oct 27, 2018)

"The south African farmers do not deserve to be wiped out."


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 28, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> "Jim Crows America wasn't epic and based"



people forget that black people actually did pretty well, for niggers, in their separate communities back then (black wall street + the harlem renaissance could never happen today)

also some other hot takes:
"I'm a #fashy #trap and they'll love me in the ethnostate"
"Drumpf is a dumb pawn that exists to do /pol/'s bidding, other than that he's useless"
"AMERIKWA failed from the get-go because it wasn't founded by autistic orthodox priests"
"feeeeemales are all evil succubi sluts who solely exist to divorce rape me"


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Oct 28, 2018)

The worst I saw was when one of my professors argued we were living in worst times because Drumpf. Which is bullshit. They also argued with one of my classmates on a political topic for an art piece because he argued we live in better times generally because of the increase in technology and science (which is true), but the prof was super keen on trying to put them down stating that they didn't because people still suffered and not everybody got access to those resources. Which is fair, but then they went and tried to claim that humanity would be screwed because of Drumpf and that the world would be in ruins. 

Felt bad for the guy afterwards because what he was saying was true. We live in a time in which we are so technologically advanced we can prevent diseases before they appear, but trump is bad so I guess that invalidates that.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 28, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Felt bad for the guy afterwards because what he was saying was true. We live in a time in which we are so technologically advanced we can prevent diseases before they appear, but trump is bad so I guess that invalidates that.



LIZARD LADY LOST WORLD BAD.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 29, 2018)

"Eugenics is wrong"


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 30, 2018)

"There was a good side and a bad side in gamergate, not just two stupid, hilariously gay sides"


----------



## Manah (Oct 30, 2018)

Anyone who screams fake news at something that is provably, factually correct because they don't like it.

It used to irritate me, now it just sort of stuns me that people are that willfully ignorant, even though it shouldn't.

"Hitler was a good domestic leader for Germany." No, because his domestic policies were extremely short-sighted and focused on gain via pillaging from undesirables or conquered peoples. Driving away skilled workers and scientists has also not been a historically successful move.

Also "[failed communist country] wasn't REAL communism."


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 30, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> "There was a good side and a bad side in gamergate, not just two stupid, hilariously gay sides"


This right here. Gamergate may have been a sperg fest, but writing it off as some nerdy gay happening misses the point.  It's not about the trolls shitting through the internet at eachother. It's about the mainstream media abandoning reality to jump on a bandwagon that isn't even close to representational of the truth.  Gamergate was where the media found and honed their narrative shaping pro censorship position, and was able to convince a lot of people that it was a good thing.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 30, 2018)

Anybody who tries to create a narrative in history. It isnt a story you plebs.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 30, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> This right here. Gamergate may have been a sperg fest, but writing it off as some nerdy gay happening misses the point.  It's not about the trolls shitting through the internet at eachother. It's about the mainstream media abandoning reality to jump on a bandwagon that isn't even close to representational of the truth.  Gamergate was where the media found and honed their narrative shaping pro censorship position, and was able to convince a lot of people that it was a good thing.



lol if you think the Battle of Brianna's Bulge was the beginning, climax, or even a major episode in the propagandization of the mainstream media. I think you're assigning way more importance to your fav internet flame war than it actually had.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 30, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> lol if you think the Battle of Brianna's Bulge was the beginning, climax, or even a major episode in the propagandization of the mainstream media. I think you're assigning way more importance to your fav internet flame war than it actually had.


Eh, it's always had bias, but I've never witnessed such a stark difference between what was widely reported and what actually happened.  That and the fact that they keep referring back to it when trying to do the same thing to something else.

To be fair, I wasn't a participant in gamergate.  I wasn't paying any attention to that scene when it was going on, I just heard random shit secondhand, and thought "Hmm that doesn't sound quite right, who knows, who cares".  It wasn't until stumbling on the subject again years later that I got interested in it.  So I experienced the version of the story offered by the mainstream first, then later looked into what actually happened.  So in a sense I was on both sides of that flame war, but I was very late.

It stands out to me as one of the biggest coordinated media spin jobs I've ever seen, but that could well be because I didn't know the real story when it happened last time.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Oct 30, 2018)

I get annoyed when I hear Republicans and Democrats argue over who gets to take ownership of Abraham Lincoln's legacy. 

I can't tell you how many times I've heard a Dem say "Well, if he were alive to day, he'd be a Democrat" and how many times I've heard Republicans say "He freed the slaves, so our party is not racist". 

First of all, I would never pretend to speak for a person that died over a century before I was born, and I certainly wouldn't use his deeds to paint me in a positive light. You shouldn't have to use a famous dead guy to shield you from accusations of racism, and you certainly can't claim he'd be with your party when you have absolutely no idea what he'd think or feel about what's going on today.  Personally, I feel like just about anybody from Lincoln's time would look at what we are today and think the two parties ruined everything, but maybe I'm just cynical.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 30, 2018)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Personally, I feel like just about anybody from Lincoln's time would look at what we are today and think the two parties ruined everything, but maybe I'm just cynical.


Probably if we took a person from Lincoln's time they'd freak out about some dumb fucking thing that hasn't existed in our culture for a long time.  They believed in bloodletting and thought all illness was caused by inflamation (thus you let the extra blood out).  I wouldn't expect them to be levelheaded individuals with well thought out criticism...


----------



## escapegoat (Oct 30, 2018)

A person from Lincoln's time would take one look at a Donkey Kong arcade game and believe us when we told them we were literally wizards.


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (Oct 30, 2018)

People like this. I've spoke to woke westerners who defend the modern day slavery in Qatar and Kuwait.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 31, 2018)

Uhh... so the EMPIRE of Japan wasn't imperial?  Do these fucking morons not know what words mean?  They had a goddamn EMPEROR for god sakes...

So where does the "west" end?


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (Oct 31, 2018)

N


Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Uhh... so the EMPIRE of Japan wasn't imperial?  Do these fucking morons not know what words mean?  They had a goddamn EMPEROR for god sakes...
> 
> So where does the "west" end?



Normally whenever someone points out eastern imperialism or slavery they screech "Dae learned it from da west" ignoring the slavery, colonization, etc that predates westerners showing up...


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Oct 31, 2018)

ShanghaiGuy said:


> People like this. I've spoke to woke westerners who defend the modern day slavery in Qatar and Kuwait.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 1, 2018)

Fun Fact: Anything I say is true because circular logic dictates it's true because I said it. 

Non USA countries don't really exist except russia because it's a huge russian conspiracy.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Nov 1, 2018)

Alfons Schmitler said:


> View attachment 581463


To be fair, they DID conquer the Eastern Roman Empire and its various holdout states


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 2, 2018)

ShanghaiGuy said:


> People like this. I've spoke to woke westerners who defend the modern day slavery in Qatar and Kuwait.



From little I've found on this post she's specifically refering to the modern world which is less stupid (if still incorrect) in terms of ignorance but dumber and frankly dangerous on a practical level.

Their's an interesting subtext where the author has built a simplistic dichotamy of West vs everyone else when it's actually multiple powers and interest groups subtly competing for resoarces and prestige.  For all her posturing she's still stuck in a cold war mindset which wasnta very good model of realpolitik even then.

it's 2018, the non-white countries arnt the rebel alliance, they're the houses in Game of thrones.


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 2, 2018)

Some myths about the Spanish Inquisition. Like the most common reason for pyre or a death sentence was witchery when it mostly was being a "converso" (Catholic converted Jew).

Witchery accusations were so common they changed the purpouse of any trial to reconvert them to Christianity. And they kinda implied that most of the so-called witches were "junkies".

Now, it is true that pyre for witchery existed. But more so on the German and French Inquisition rather than the infamous Spanish one.

Also you could add a lot of the "torture" instruments, which were mostly for show/intimidation factor.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 2, 2018)

Ravelord said:


> Some myths about the Spanish Inquisition. Like the most common reason for pyre or a death sentence was witchery when it mostly was being a "converso" (Catholic converted Jew).
> 
> Witchery accusations were so common they changed the purpouse of any trial to reconvert them to Christianity. And they kinda implied that most of the so-called witches were "junkies".
> 
> ...


Lol spanish inquisitor spotted.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 2, 2018)

Alfons Schmitler said:


> View attachment 581463


Should have added the Byzantine Emperor being surrounded by Turks and Germans claiming that they were Romans.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 3, 2018)

RumblyTumbly said:


> I get annoyed when I hear Republicans and Democrats argue over who gets to take ownership of Abraham Lincoln's legacy.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've heard a Dem say "Well, if he were alive to day, he'd be a Democrat" and how many times I've heard Republicans say "He freed the slaves, so our party is not racist".
> 
> First of all, I would never pretend to speak for a person that died over a century before I was born, and I certainly wouldn't use his deeds to paint me in a positive light. You shouldn't have to use a famous dead guy to shield you from accusations of racism, and you certainly can't claim he'd be with your party when you have absolutely no idea what he'd think or feel about what's going on today.  Personally, I feel like just about anybody from Lincoln's time would look at what we are today and think the two parties ruined everything, but maybe I'm just cynical.



Lincoln recognized slavery as the evil it was, but also that blacks and whites weren't the same and didn't belong together, and that bringing a huge underclass of poor, illiterate, traumatized people with a (justified) hateboner for whitey into society wasn't a good idea. No republican or democrat today would be smart or honest enough to understand that. IMO both black and white people would be better off if we'd sent the slaves back to Africa after freeing them like he wanted to.

Related to that is this classic neoconfederate/stormfag groaner: "Boy I sure do hate them niggers! Bring back slavery!" Like do you not know how we got niggers in the first place?

And also, "Sweden's problem is that it doesn't have muh free market" (deregulation would probably make things worse over there, if anything. Imagine rapefugees on H1Bs.)


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Nov 3, 2018)

Ravelord said:


> Some myths about the Spanish Inquisition. Like the most common reason for pyre or a death sentence was witchery when it mostly was being a "converso" (Catholic converted Jew).
> 
> Witchery accusations were so common they changed the purpouse of any trial to reconvert them to Christianity. And they kinda implied that most of the so-called witches were "junkies".
> 
> ...



But did anyone expect it?


----------



## Zaryiu (Nov 5, 2018)

ShanghaiGuy said:


> People like this. I've spoke to woke westerners who defend the modern day slavery in Qatar and Kuwait.


Two words: China Africa


----------



## Jan_Hus (Nov 6, 2018)

ShanghaiGuy said:


> People like this. I've spoke to woke westerners who defend the modern day slavery in Qatar and Kuwait.


So I guess, Japan, Qing China, The Ottoman Empire, the Timurid Horde, the Golden Horde, the Ilkhanate, The Abbasid Caliphate, The Umayaad Caliphate, The Mughals, the Great Horde, the Empire of Ethiopia, Mali, Tsarist Russia, the Soviet Union and Communist China don't count.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Should the EU unite, and it would in the event of war, it would be the most technologically advanced and numerically superior army in the world. Far outstripping america.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 7, 2018)

"[Chairman Mao] wasn’t a dictator, remember."

PS: Have you ever wonder what you happen if a Maoist posts on a website dominated by the Alt-Right, Neo-Nazis and the like? You get this post and the comment thread.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 7, 2018)

That Africans were likely the first to the Americas @ South America, with the "proof" being the Olmec statues having nig noses.

This was in a college class I had to pay for.  I still have the book.  To make a long story short, Mister Metokur/Jim's video on We Wuz Kangz / Afrocentrism was pretty spot on about what they teach in Black Studies, except it's more obfuscated.  My text book was written by the guy that invented Kwanzaa.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 7, 2018)

There's tons of ridiculous stuff people say about ancient history, but the ones that really get under my skin are people mis-stating things that occurred within the past 17 years (so post-9/11). How often do I have to hear about how Republicans lost 2006 because of Katrina (the Mark Foley congressional page scandal, which was dominating headlines that October, was the real albatross around Republican necks that cycle, along with Iraq and general Bush incompetence of course) or that Obama only talked about Hope and Change?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 20, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> "The Civil War wasn't about slavery"


It wasn't though.


----------



## .Woody (Aug 20, 2019)

The US constitution is made out of baby skin and the bill of rights is some sort of coupon


----------



## DK 699 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Lol in a 1000 years when historians debate why the US collapsed they'll all ignore the obvious reasons it collapsed, women's rights and demographics


While I'm not going to argue about the current state of America, I think that if it does collapse it would be impossible for future generations to not determine the true cause of the collapse due to all of the records we've kept behind. This isn't like the bronze age collapse where we find some pots here and a clay tablet there; we have the internet and massive amounts of data stored in the real world.


----------



## UF6 (Aug 21, 2019)

"The Dark Ages existed and was not made-up by Petrarch to describe his narrow sense of Europe during the 14th century compared to the Roman Empire."

"People in the European Middle Ages were at war all the time and never saw peace!"


----------



## DK 699 (Aug 21, 2019)

"There is such a thing as a pan-Indian identity, it wasn't just something that exists becuase of Anglos and Hindu Nationalists."


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 21, 2019)

That Africa never had civilization. It never got near as far as the Eurasians but there have been plenty of states across Africa, some of them having developed actual bureaucracies, university systems, monumental architecture, standing armies, etc. Most of Africa was at a minimum Neolithic agrarian societies by the time of colonization and it was, by and large, well beyond that point due to Western trade.

For fuck's sake, some of the West African states had their own artillery production even as early as the 1700s.



As for the stupidest thing I've ever heard, it came from my homeschooled friend: he apparently believed that Indian tribes in the US numbered no more than a hundred people each, did not have towns, and had no concept of property or government.


----------



## Friend computer (Aug 21, 2019)

That it is a plausible scenario with female soldiers on the British / American front lines of WW 2.


----------



## MZ 052 (Aug 21, 2019)

"Am I not a man and a brother?"


----------



## Begemot (Oct 16, 2019)

d12 said:


> _"Satan inflated himself, turning himself into a moon between Earth and the real moon. Thus, he deluded Man that he landed on the moon, but, in fact, he landed on Satan."_


Um, what?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2019)

Afrocentrism/We Wuz Kangz of any kind is really grating.

But what really takes the cake for me is Lenin apologism, such as the usual canard of "Lenin was good, only Stalin was bad" even though Stalin simply was continuing what Lenin started. Lenin was a tyrant and a mass murderer.

The Russian Revolution was a mistake.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 16, 2019)

Begemot said:


> Um, what?


Islamic content, literally.  There's a bit in the Koran where an angel takes Mohammad up to the Moon and declares that he is the only man who will ever reach the Moon, so the Moon missions create a big theological issue if you read that part literally.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 16, 2019)

I once overheard a group of normies conversing about how the people who avoid fluoride are stupid. For a split second my entire being turned into that meme of disgusted pepe smoking a cigarette.

My gf once laughed at me and said that I believe in everything I've read on the internet about the jews. Dumb hole it's because everything the internet says about the jews is true.

Also minor cringe but very dumb is when people actually think that "Jesus Christ" ever existed.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 16, 2019)

Too many to list really. Pretty much anything from /pol/ would be close to the top, such as their complete failure to understand the demographic transition or how they try to take credit for the achievements of other white men as if they did it and that makes them better than anyone else. Obviously there's also the whole "real communism" thing and general tankie tardation but I don't see much of that around here due to the site's general leaning; I see right wing BS here all the time but I'd need to go to Reddit to see left wing BS and I really don't fancy doing that.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 16, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> My gf once laughed at me and said that I believe in everything I've read on the internet about the jews. Dumb hole it's because everything the internet says about the jews is true.



Jews are God's Chosen People and did nothing wrong, ever, plus Ashkenazi Jews have IQs a standard deviation over that of Caucasians and vastly disproportionately created most of the incredibly useful science that has vastly improved the life of all of humanity.  People should bow down and thank the Jews every day for their contributions.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 16, 2019)

"The nazis killed everyone who didn't have blonde hair and blue eyes."


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 16, 2019)

Ubiquitous said:


> "Eugenics is wrong"


Film Robert?



Ravelord said:


> Some myths about the Spanish Inquisition. Like the most common reason for pyre or a death sentence was witchery when it mostly was being a "converso" (Catholic converted Jew).
> 
> Witchery accusations were so common they changed the purpouse of any trial to reconvert them to Christianity. And they kinda implied that most of the so-called witches were "junkies".
> 
> ...



Also: The more vicious tribunals were lead by Laymen. Most of the tribunals lead by clerical authorities exhonerated people of charges of witchcraft

Where actual proof of witches was found most was in the Scandi and Russian sphere countries. [And those charges were always filed against MEN fwiw]


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 16, 2019)

Ravelord said:


> Some myths about the Spanish Inquisition. Like the most common reason for pyre or a death sentence was witchery when it mostly was being a "converso" (Catholic converted Jew).
> 
> Witchery accusations were so common they changed the purpouse of any trial to reconvert them to Christianity. And they kinda implied that most of the so-called witches were "junkies".
> 
> ...



Almost every Catholic inquisition held by actual Church authorities exonerated the people charged. It was very rare anyone was ever found guilty, and the for the most part, the Church taught that magic wasn't real anyway (and so was understandably hesitant to convict for it.) Almost every major witch burner was a laymen or an excommunicated heretic.

This isn't to say the medieval Church was a paragon of justice or never committed any crimes, but the inquisitions aren't in any way what people make them out to be.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 16, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Almost every Catholic inquisition held by actual Church authorities exonerated the people charged. It was very rare anyone was ever found guilty, and the for the most part, the Church taught that magic wasn't real anyway (and so was understandably hesitant to convict for it.) Almost every major witch burner was a laymen or an excommunicated heretic.
> 
> This isn't to say the medieval Church was a paragon of justice or never committed any crimes, but the inquisitions aren't in any way what people make them out to be.


And as a matter of "Civil law" if you could **prove** witchcraft was responsible you held 0 liability


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Oct 16, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> I once overheard a group of normies conversing about how the people who avoid fluoride are stupid. For a split second my entire being turned into that meme of disgusted pepe smoking a cigarette.
> 
> My gf once laughed at me and said that I believe in everything I've read on the internet about the jews. Dumb hole it's because everything the internet says about the jews is true.
> 
> Also minor cringe but very dumb is when people actually think that "Jesus Christ" ever existed.




"The Democrats and Republicans switched everything they believe in the mid 20th century" LBJ would beg to differ


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 16, 2019)

"The Civil War was about racism."


Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Also minor cringe but very dumb is when people actually think that "Jesus Christ" ever existed.


Cloak of Turin


Pointless Pedant said:


> Too many to list really. Pretty much anything from /pol/ would be close to the top, such as their complete failure to understand the demographic transition or how they try to take credit for the achievements of other white men as if they did it and that makes them better than anyone else. Obviously there's also the whole "real communism" thing and general tankie tardation but I don't see much of that around here due to the site's general leaning; I see right wing BS here all the time but I'd need to go to Reddit to see left wing BS and I really don't fancy doing that.


Libtard.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 17, 2019)

The idea that White people are evil because we colonized the Americas.

That the Natives were all just peace pipe smoking hippies before the White Devil came and kicked down the teepee.

That only America participated in the slave trade.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 17, 2019)

That insane asylums were shut down purely because of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, and liberal propaganda, and not because they were horrific hellholes that needed to be shut down and replaced with something better. The latter of which, unfortunately, never happened.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 17, 2019)

That the Hapsurgs were inbreds.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 17, 2019)

"Colombus was responsible for the genocide of native americans."

"Native americans were all peaceful."

"Only the good guys win wars. Just look at the civil war and ww2."

"Woman and gays were responsible for the greatest peices of artwork and music known to man."

"Atomic bombs are evil."

"The only reason for the existence of religion is for the ruling class to control the peasents."

"We are all one race. The human race."

"There is no difference between a nordic man and a german man because they are both white."

And
"Race mixing hurts no one except petty racists feelings."


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2019)

Vlinny Chan said:


> "Colombus was responsible for the genocide of native americans."



He was more or less responsible for obliterating the Taino, although those were Caribbean.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 17, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He was more or less responsible for obliterating the Taino, although those were Caribbean.


Never heard of it. Mind giving me a quick crash course?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 17, 2019)

One of my favorites was that the German populace was complicit in the Holocaust. That delusion was taught in my schools until my junior year of high school.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 17, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Also minor cringe but very dumb is when people actually think that "Jesus Christ" ever existed.



The existence of Christ is almost universally affirmed by all religious scholars (yes, including all the atheist ones) and it is beyond doubt Jesus was a historic personage. Everyone from Dawkins to the Oxford University Press has been trying to correct what has have called "the anti-vax movement of religious history" but it never seems to work. There are a few hacks who continue to buy into the "Christ myth" analysis of the 18th and 19th century, but by and large they are confined to awful documentaries.

In a way, I get the appeal. If you could prove He never existed...bam, all debate over, in theory. But the evidence is solid.

Unless you were trolling: in which case, congratulations! You are one of the few people to ever bait me into making an unironic post.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2019)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Never heard of it. Mind giving me a quick crash course?



He met them and killed them.  He was convinced they knew where lots of gold was so gave them orders to produce it and if they didn't, cut off their hands.  Problem is there wasn't actually any gold there.  Also just killed them for fun.  They were mostly dead two years after encountering him.  And of course taking slaves but that was pretty routine for the time.

Columbus was a dick.  He didn't kill the "Native Americans" mainly because he wasn't in (future USA) America that long.  He probably would have though.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 17, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> The existence of Christ is almost universally affirmed by all religious scholars (yes, including all the atheist ones) and it is beyond doubt Jesus was a historic personage. Everyone from Dawkins to the Oxford University Press has been trying to correct what has have called "the anti-vax movement of religious history" but it never seems to work. There are a few hacks who continue to buy into the "Christ myth" analysis of the 18th and 19th century, but by and large they are confined to awful documentaries.
> 
> In a way, I get the appeal. If you could prove He never existed...bam, all debate over, in theory. But the evidence is solid.
> 
> Unless you were trolling: in which case, congratulations! You are one of the few people to ever bait me into making an unironic post.



Everyone prefers the historicity of Jesus. Maybe he wasn't really Jehova's avatar, maybe he didn't have superpowers like Spiderman or Luke Skywalker... but a smart, good boy, ancient Bernie Sanders type, preaching to the masses with the voice of Morgan Freeman as the bird comes to sit on his hand, and for the first time in history teaching the virtues of being a weak faggot, that weakness is better than strength, that the wretched of the earth are better than warriors and kings, that feelings have superiority over real world, and so on. Of course nobody has an interest in deconstructing the historicity of Jesus because humanism, liberalism or however you wanna call the modern's West religion is still secularized christianity, stripped off the myth but with the intact core tenets of christian morality such as "weakness > strength", "sickness > health", "suffering" > "joy". All the SJWs, liberals, trannies, fatties, mothers of deformed babies, collectors of oppression points, everywhere the same victim worship that started with christianity, and at the beginning was nothing, just jewish fanfics about a folk hero supposed to live centuries earlier, but who left no contemporary traces... unless you count the dozens of documented historical Jesuses from 1st century such as Jesus ben Gamala, Jesus ben Thebuth, Jesus ben Ananias, Jesus ben Pandira etc., who all served as an inspiration for the character of Jesusman.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 17, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> The existence of Christ is almost universally affirmed by all religious scholars (yes, including all the atheist ones) and it is beyond doubt Jesus was a historic personage. Everyone from Dawkins to the Oxford University Press has been trying to correct what has have called "the anti-vax movement of religious history" but it never seems to work. There are a few hacks who continue to buy into the "Christ myth" analysis of the 18th and 19th century, but by and large they are confined to awful documentaries.
> 
> In a way, I get the appeal. If you could prove He never existed...bam, all debate over, in theory. But the evidence is solid.
> 
> Unless you were trolling: in which case, congratulations! You are one of the few people to ever bait me into making an unironic post.


This is part of what I like to call "narratively pleasing history" wherein people, even esteemed historians, consciously or unconsciously view history as some kind of great theatrical drama where events always have to happen in link with the "bigger story" whatever that may be. This is where you get people who weave pseudohistorical tales of secret and forbidden histories and various peoples/groups in history cast as pious and perfect martyrs or cackling cartoon villains depending on which narrative is being shilled, with any actual context or historical fact or basic humanity neatly removed to ensure nothing complicates the story.

And what could be more dramatic than a man who is worshipped more than any other in history never actually existing?

Honestly this kind of shit is pretty much the exact same strain of idiocy as conspiracy tards, albeit with a more "dignified" image due to the fact that those who promote such ideas have far better public image and establishment links than your average internet nutjob


----------



## NeroRisotto (Oct 17, 2019)

"Nazism is just hatred of Jews, POCs, and LGBT people! Slavs? The fuck is a Slav?"


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 17, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He met them and killed them.  He was convinced they knew where lots of gold was so gave them orders to produce it and if they didn't, cut off their hands.  Problem is there wasn't actually any gold there.  Also just killed them for fun.  They were mostly dead two years after encountering him.  And of course taking slaves but that was pretty routine for the time.
> 
> Columbus was a dick.  He didn't kill the "Native Americans" mainly because he wasn't in (future USA) America that long.  He probably would have though.


There's this weird binary where you either have to regard Columbus as a great pioneer on par with Neil Armstrong or revile him as Indian Hitler.  When in reality he was neither and both.  He was certainly dedicated and something of a trailblazer, but he was also objectively a terrible person even for the time period.  The people he encountered would've objectively been better off if he stayed in Italy.


----------



## Foltest (Oct 17, 2019)

that the medevial times were the "dark ages". It was not as Europa throughout that time went through  a lot of changes. The closet we get to dark ages is in the late roman era.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 17, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> And what could be more dramatic than a man who is worshipped more than any other in history never actually existing?



I am not a believer in the existance of a historical Jesus in large part because evidence is mostly vague oral record stuff


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 18, 2019)

This made me come dangerously close to punching the motherfucker, but some smug socjus leftist I know/knew who said to me in complete seriousness "we're responsible for your right to marry now, we're responsible for your right to walk down the street without being bashed, so you need to think good and hard about where your allegiances lie." 

Anyone who acts like they're paragons of virtue or on "the right side of history" simply by dint of who they vote for. Anyone who uses their political party as a tool to act as though they're the great saviors and other groups sat idly by shitting themselves and doing nothing. Seriously fuck you. 

Also, Evangelicals who claim Jesus would have voted for this or that politician. Have they actually read the Bible they claim to be so well versed in? How dare you presume to know the mind of your deity? Isn't it interesting Jesus always has your personal interests in mind when it comes down to it as well?


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 18, 2019)

millais said:


> Some people actually think the National Party government in South Africa was toppled by external action via US/UN economic sanctions and Cuban/Angolan/Soviet military pressure. South Africa in the early 1990s was not Imperial Germany in 1918, it was brought down by the trick played by De Klerk on an unwitting public with the 1992 referendum. The economic sanctions could have been endured for another decade without the economy suffering much more than moderate inflation, and the Cuban adventure in southern Angola was a total disaster for the communists even before the Soviets had to withdraw their support. It was very much a case of a stab in the back, traceable to one man in the shape of FW de Klerk


In order of it turning out best for them, they should've started on bantustans in 1948, desegregated in the late 60s, or made their own country in the 90s. They did none of these things and committed state suicide.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 18, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> I am not a believer in the existance of a historical Jesus in large part because evidence is mostly vague oral record stuff


Why does this only apply to Christ for so many? We have more evidence for the existence of Christ than we do for most Greek figures, a fuckton of Romans (including some emperors) and countless others, but nobody goes "there's not technically any pictures of George Washington by photograph, ergo, Washington is fake."

Christ passes the criterion of multiple attestation, embarrassment, documentation by the Gospels (the Gospels were clearly written by diverse authors using related sources, and have the right ratio of contradiction/affirmation to be considered as reliable records in the sense of existence, to say nothing the dating of most New Testament writings being far more contemporary than for similar figures.) Many of the written records of Christ's teaching date to only 20 years after His death, which is far, far, better than say most Greek philosophers (and evidence of a powerful and charismatic presence) This doesn't even get into shit like hard evidence for some gospel accounts (the execution of St.John the Baptist, the Pilate Stone, and so on.)

It just goes on and on. People will legit say that Socrates was definitely real but that there was no historical Jesus. _Look you right in the eyes and say that insanity with a straight face. _You have to literally have no grasp of how ancient history is examined and reconstructed to do shit like this. There is literally no plausible explanation for the existence of early Cultic Christianity outside of Christ. Occam's Razor alone would invalidate most hypotheses. You would demand a standard of proof that ancient history cannot provide in almost any case.


----------



## millais (Oct 18, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> In order of it turning out best for them, they should've started on bantustans in 1948, desegregated in the late 60s, or made their own country in the 90s. They did none of these things and committed state suicide.


By the early 1970s, they had already ended so-called "petty apartheid" ie American-style Jim Crow segregation. The only thing left on the books was restrictions on property ownership, which was equitable in its discrimination, as it also prevented whites from buying up Bantu-designated land or Cape Coloured-designated land.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 18, 2019)

"The Japanese/Germans were tricked into supporting dictatorships" 

Because I don't know shit about Germany, I'll just go full weeaboo and sperg on about Japanese history.

Japan wasn't tricked. Japan was forced and chose to become dictatorships, and if I can push it further, were fucking stupid to not read the fine print before literally going gung ho for it because of the Unequal Treaties. Sure, maybe they could have opened up that island off the east coast to the Americans, but hey, once you've heard of the West eradicating the Aztecs and the Incans and using their religion to convert your peoples, you'd want to shut yourself out from them all too.

And who the fuck said that Japan was tricked into supporting dictatorships? If you look at their society closely before the Meiji Restoration, you'll see that it practically was to those who did get the shit end of the stick back in the day. When you were expected to be a farmer, you were expected to be a farmer. If you were expected to be a burakumin or eta, you were expected to be an outcast of society. And so would be your children and your children's children. If you didn't have "monthly provisions" for your local Buddhist temple, you'd be fucked six ways till Sunday because they can claim you're supporting Christianity and then it's off to be like Jesus Christ himself on the fucking cross. And good fucking luck with samurai life. If you were at least lower or middle class samurai, 5 times out of 10 your family would likely be retainers and owe debt to the nobility, and they could make you do anything due to this. You couldn't even leave your damn province without papers saying you could. Then there would be bandits and shit all over the fucking countryside too if you were unlucky enough to travel. Japan was also notorious for sumptuary laws over nearly everything and regulated over what every caste could and could not own.

When your society is built upon times like these into a modernized era, don't expect all of that shit to just go away. This all was also started by Abraham Lincoln ordering Matthew Perry to blow open Japan if it didn't do so at gunpoint. And when you have a lot of people under pressure from a caste system that's been rotting away with abuse put under even more pressure from potential invaders who will potentially colonize, enslave, rape, and pillage you, what will they do? War. Japan was practically "ghetto ass mentality" before nigras and the niggardly ever had the recognition to be their own human beings in the States, and took up despotism and imperialism from Europe faster than a hood boy will pick up and own a found handgun to be his own stick up kid.

TL;DR Japan was rarely the kind of place romanticized in your mangas and animes. If it was, they would have won Dublya Dublya Deuce and cut apart the heart of tyranny if it recognized it. But the reality was everywhere was kind of ruled very shittily back then. Of course....

Another thing I hate is when people strictly use general history to justify selfish needs and build strawmen for "evidence and proof". History is a complex and very web like subject matter, with details down to the atom of its core. It's a lot of sticky and web like loop around series of events, but it is that way because of the complexity of human nature and its unpredictability. There's billions upon fucking trillions of events going on at any given moment, and every person who has ever lived, even if they aren't worth mentioning in the history books, have already made history as well as we know it. Sure, politics and social environs helps us know what the times were like, but you come to understand the full nature of its times when you study up and analyze on everyimportant person who lived in the era, and get a full on grasp of the truth of human nature. Maybe it's because I'm quite a history buff myself, and I have a sense of empathy and compassion, but only the stupid and ignorant claim that human history is nothing but only tragedy and evil, and is nothing but dark times past. If that was, your dad wouldn't have fucked your mom, and I'm sure we'd all live in savage times still.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 18, 2019)

millais said:


> By the early 1970s, they had already ended so-called "petty apartheid" ie American-style Jim Crow segregation. The only thing left on the books was restrictions on property ownership, which was equitable in its discrimination, as it also prevented whites from buying up Bantu-designated land or Cape Coloured-designated land.


South Africa had the smallpox virus. That is if they so chose they could have caused a pandemic and a nuclear apocalypse.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 19, 2019)

I always feel so ignorant and naive when it comes to history and politics.

It's as if others always know so much, and all I know is American public school tier stuff.


----------



## millais (Oct 19, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I always feel so ignorant and naive when it comes to history and politics.
> 
> It's as if others always know so much, and all I know is American public school tier stuff.


I think they all learn it by playing those Paradox Interactive grand strategy games. They learn the medieval history and noble/royal lineages from Crusader Kings 2, they learn the Early Modern era history from Europa Universalis 4, they learn the Long 19th Century from Victoria 2, and they learn the Second World War from Hearts of Iron.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 19, 2019)

"Only wh*te people can be racist"  
"A racially motivated crime is worse than a regular crime"  

For the first I mean... come the fuck on.  Racial genocide is like a daily routine in the third world, and half the time an outsider looking in doesn't even realize it's racial until they look into it more deeply, because half the time the racial difference between the rival groups is so minor that you'd practically need to be a trained expert to recognize it.  (Hutu v.s. Tutsi)

For the racially motivated crime thing, just think about it.  If you've been ass raped, and thrown in a dumpster, are you really going to care if it was racially motivated, or not?  Likewise, how the fuck do you even know in most cases?  If I see a white dude, and a black dude trying to shank each other while yelling racial slurs, can I really be sure in most cases that they're not just doing it because they're trying to piss the other person off, and thus inflict the maximum harm on the other person?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 19, 2019)

Foltest said:


> that the medevial times were the "dark ages". It was not as Europa throughout that time went through  a lot of changes. The closet we get to dark ages is in the late roman era.



People who call Europe “Europa” are faggots.


----------



## millais (Oct 19, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> People who call Europe “Europa” are faggots.


And the ones who call it Evropa are turbo-faggots


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 19, 2019)

millais said:


> I think they all learn it by playing those Paradox Interactive grand strategy games. They learn the medieval history and noble/royal lineages from Crusader Kings 2, they learn the Early Modern era history from Europa Universalis 4, they learn the Long 19th Century from Victoria 2, and they learn the Second World War from Hearts of Iron.



Excuse you I have read a book.

like only one but still


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 19, 2019)

millais said:


> And the ones who call it Evropa are turbo-faggots


I want to call it "Evieopia."


----------



## John Titor (Oct 19, 2019)

"We found the Dead Sea Scrolls therefore the Bible is fact."


----------



## millais (Oct 19, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Excuse you I have read a book.
> 
> like only one but still


Reading the strategy guide book for any of the Paradox Interactive titles doesn't count


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 19, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Why does this only apply to Christ for so many? We have more evidence for the existence of Christ than we do for most Greek figures, a fuckton of Romans (including some emperors) and countless others, but nobody goes "there's not technically any pictures of George Washington by photograph, ergo, Washington is fake."
> 
> 
> It just goes on and on. People will legit say that Socrates was definitely real but that there was no historical Jesus. _Look you right in the eyes and say that insanity with a straight face. _You have to literally have no grasp of how ancient history is examined and reconstructed to do shit like this. There is literally no plausible explanation for the existence of early Cultic Christianity outside of Christ. Occam's Razor alone would invalidate most hypotheses. You would demand a standard of proof that ancient history cannot provide in almost any case.



I am skeptical Socrates was real as well



millais said:


> Reading the strategy guide book for any of the Paradox Interactive titles doesn't count


it could have been harry potter


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 19, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Excuse you I have read a book.
> 
> like only one but still



I have read books, but I will admit that I usually get interested in something because I was exposed to it in fiction (usually a game).


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 20, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> "The Japanese/Germans were tricked into supporting dictatorships"
> 
> Because I don't know shit about Germany, I'll just go full weeaboo and sperg on about Japanese history.
> 
> ...



Germany is somewhat comparable. The major player to the east had fallen to a communist revolution. The communist coup in Germany had failed, but there was another one around the corner. The people were also mostly starving as a result of the reparations they had to pay. The international jewish boycott on Germany didn't help either.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Oct 20, 2019)

The First Crusade was precipitated by the Catholic Church against the innocent Muslims in the middle east, because the Pope wanted to conquer the Holy Land to increase papal power. 

If it wasn't for Americans expressly the trans-Atlantic slave trade wouldn't have existed. 

Black Africans weren't responsible for the enslavement of other Africans. 

Native Americans were peaceful and lived in co-operations before the White Settlers came to North America and started to genocide them. 

Communism was a force for good in the world, after all they defeated Germany during World War 2. 

The Republicans during the civil war wanted to keep slavery.

Hilary Clinton won the election because she won the popular vote. 

Justin Trudeau has been a great Prime Minister.  

I know a lot of dumb ill informed people.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 20, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> The people were also mostly starving as a result of the reparations they had to pay.


Germany had paid off most of the reparations by the mid 20s and most people were living comfortably.  The Great Depression was what caused the economic wasteland which precipitated Hitler's ascension.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 20, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Germany had paid off most of the reparations by the mid 20s and most people were living comfortably. The Great Depression was what caused the economic wasteland which precipitated Hitler's ascension.


If most of it was paid off, why did France occupy the rhine area in 1923 to force Germany to pay, and why did the new young plan of 1928 focus on getting Germany to pay back billions in the following 70 years?

Assuming wikipedia is correct, feel free to correct me if it isn't.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 20, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> If most of it was paid off, why did France occupy the rhine area in 1923 to force Germany to pay, and why did the new young plan of 1928 focus on getting Germany to pay back billions in the following 70 years?
> 
> Assuming wikipedia is correct, feel free to correct me if it isn't.


Alright, "paid off" might not be the most accurate term but it didn't smother the German economy either.  That same article you mention specifies Germany paid only a fraction of what they owed before reparations were cancelled all together due to the Depression.  It also explains how most of Germany's post-WW1 economic problems were because of poor management during the war rather than reparations.  Foreign loans took the brunt of their payments.  The situation was, if not resolved, then put on a steady and fixable plan well before Hitler came around.  The notion that Hitler and the Nazis came to power because mean ol' France bullied Germany out of all their money is an apologist myth.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 20, 2019)

Boomers calling the Nazis National SOCIALISTS is pretty retarded. It ignores stuff like the purges of the 1930s, Hitlers backing from big business and mass murder of millions of communists and socialists. 



Lemmingwise said:


> If most of it was paid off, why did France occupy the rhine area in 1923 to force Germany to pay, and why did the new young plan of 1928 focus on getting Germany to pay back billions in the following 70 years?
> 
> Assuming wikipedia is correct, feel free to correct me if it isn't.





Lemmingwise said:


> Germany is somewhat comparable. The major player to the east had fallen to a communist revolution. The communist coup in Germany had failed, but there was another one around the corner. The people were also mostly starving as a result of the reparations they had to pay. The international jewish boycott on Germany didn't help either.



The German financial crisis was mainly caused by printing during the war and the poverty of the 1930s was caused by the depression hitting the Germans who had a trade based economy. 

People who are fans of the Nazis like to represent the Weimar as a puppet state but they had a policy of resistance to the allies. They secretly colluded with the USSR to set ground for a modern navy, air force and tank force and intentionally avoided paying their debts as a political statement. 



Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> The First Crusade was precipitated by the Catholic Church against the innocent Muslims in the middle east, because the Pope wanted to conquer the Holy Land to increase papal power.



It kinda was. The Seljuk turks conquered the holy land and massacred everybody... and then the Fatimids took it back. Now the Catholics were't privy to such politics but they basically attacked a country that dindu nuffin.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 20, 2019)

"Its unconstitutional for the US government to tax income".


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 20, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> "Its unconstitutional for the US government to tax income".



It _was_ unconstitutional for the federal government tax income.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Oct 20, 2019)

A friend once thought that the US destroyed all of their planes after World War II. 

Also, hearing people saying that Hitler made the Berlin Wall in order to make another comparison of him and Trump.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 20, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> It _was_ unconstitutional for the federal government tax income.



True, so they amended the constitution and made it constitutional.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 20, 2019)

LolRaccoon said:


> A friend once thought that the US destroyed all of their planes after World War II.
> 
> Also, hearing people saying that Hitler made the Berlin Wall in order to make another comparison of him and Trump.



The worst TDS factoid is "walls never work" and that they represent conflict. The dilapidated wall of the Ming held out against the Japanese for months and the German's couldn't even take the Maginot Line from behind. Not to mention the literal thousands of sieges that held out. Hell, in the modern day the Hungarians basically stopped Syrian immigration with a manned chain linked fence and land mines are still used to stop invasions in Africa. 

More importantly though, walls are symbols of peace as they prevent war. Sieges are expensive and it has only ever been the most violent societies that avoided having walls, the Spartans, Nomads, etc. 

Walls are only as good as the people manning them and they can only do so much.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 20, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> It _was_ unconstitutional for the federal government tax income.



Most of the current theories of its unconstitutionality are conspiracy theories about the ratification of the Sixteenth Amendment.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Oct 20, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> For the first I mean... come the fuck on. Racial genocide is like a daily routine in the third world, and half the time an outsider looking in doesn't even realize it's racial until they look into it more deeply, because half the time the racial difference between the rival groups is so minor that you'd practically need to be a trained expert to recognize it. (Hutu v.s. Tutsi)



One of John Green history series makes an idiotic comparison that I've heard come up in casual conversation and history classes alike: "We think of the United States and Great Britain as the great heroes of democracy in WWII, but while the war was fought the US still had segregation and GB still had its colonies".

I can't speak as much to the morality of the British Empire, but to even attempt to draw a comparison between even the worst systemic racism in the US and the Holocaust is one of the stupidest cases of false moral equivalency you could ever make. For all it's flaws, by WWII American system was far less likely to produce anything similar to any of the dozens of widespread ethnic cleansing events that plagued Europe around the turn of the century. The whole world was coming out of darkness during that era,  it's dumb to try to portray as equivalent the foibles of a nation speeding out of it with those of several plunging themselves deeper than ever.



Slap47 said:


> Boomers calling the Nazis National SOCIALISTS is pretty exceptional. It ignores stuff like the purges of the 1930s, Hitlers backing from big business and mass murder of millions of communists and socialists.



There's an argument to be made that the centrally planned economy and the threat/use of force to maintain it bear similarities to a socialist or communist system. The general attempt to dissolve the identity and worth of the individual is a shared trait as well, although this is kind of a prerequisite for any kind of extremist government.

But I think where people lose the plot is by thinking that these similarities are what made the Nazi system so horrific. The ideological core of racial superiority and mindless devotion to heritage and party bear far more responsibility for the atrocities of the Third Reich than their mild social programs or price control.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 20, 2019)

This, from the front page of Deep Thoughts:





@Rand /pol/ You engineered this on purpose, didn't you.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 21, 2019)

Jan_Hus said:


> So I guess, Japan, Qing China, The Ottoman Empire, the Timurid Horde, the Golden Horde, the Ilkhanate, The Abbasid Caliphate, The Umayaad Caliphate, The Mughals, the Great Horde, the Empire of Ethiopia, Mali, Tsarist Russia, the Soviet Union and Communist China don't count.



Like she has any idea what most of that even is. 



Coleman Francis said:


> "The nazis killed everyone who didn't have blonde hair and blue eyes."




This, and then on a related note the one I came here to mention: "Hitler did it because he was a failed artist."

Like, yeah, I'm sure that was all there was to it. I'm sure he became the leader of an entire European country and then made significant headway in conquering the bulk of the European continent all because he didn't get into that art school he applied to that one time. We've all been there, right?


----------



## troon patrol (Oct 21, 2019)

I always laugh my ass off when someone tries to tell me Africans were purely victims of slavery and imply no tribes ever practiced it or sold their slaves to foreigners. I love to mention to them slavery is alive and thriving well in sub-saharan Africa to this day. 

"Africa is much better off without apartheid". SA is running out of water, modern day Rhodesia is literally begging for the boers to come back and save the failing country currently known as Zimbabwe. 

"Islam is a religion of peace"

Honestly anyone who takes transgenderism for more than mental illness I openly laugh at.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 21, 2019)

troon patrol said:


> I always laugh my ass off when someone tries to tell me Africans were purely victims of slavery and imply no tribes ever practiced it or sold their slaves to foreigners. I love to mention to them slavery is alive and thriving well in sub-saharan Africa to this day.



This part comes down to the way the Atlantic slave trade is taught in schools. They heavily imply that white people just went over there and started snatching unga bungas up out of their huts without actually saying this is how it happened. That's the image they put in kids' heads. I would bet the average 8th grader doesn't even understand that the slaves were sold into slavery by other Africans, and it was a big business for countries all over the world at the time.


----------



## troon patrol (Oct 22, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> This part comes down to the way the Atlantic slave trade is taught in schools. They heavily imply that white people just went over there and started snatching unga bungas up out of their huts without actually saying this is how it happened. That's the image they put in kids' heads. I would bet the average 8th grader doesn't even understand that the slaves were sold into slavery by other Africans, and it was a big business for countries all over the world at the time.



Its funny you mention that, in public school in the united states they had us all watch "Roots" a 1977 film, IIRC we were very young 5th grade maybe? In the scene where the African protagonist (kunta kinte) is captured, a white colonialist is shoe-horned into the scene, 4 Africans in lower class western clothing are sent out to capture him while the well dressed Caucasian  "overseer" grins sadistically as his boys round up another one.

The scene is obviously meant to imply although kunta kinte's actual captors are all black they are all under command of a Caucasian boss which is historically inaccurate but the film itself was promoted almost as documentary of an actual Africans forced journey and became culterally very relevant. 


Spoiler: Film features a great cameo, the orginal dindu


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Oct 22, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> This, and then on a related note the one I came here to mention: "Hitler did it because he was a failed artist."
> 
> Like, yeah, I'm sure that was all there was to it. I'm sure he became the leader of an entire European country and then made significant headway in conquering the bulk of the European continent all because he didn't get into that art school he applied to that one time. We've all been there, right?


I thought that was just a meme because of how much it simplified the effect WWI had on Germany and the state of Germany during the weimar republic. Do people say that unironically?


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 22, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> I thought that was just a meme because of how much it simplified the effect WWI had on Germany and the state of Germany during the weimar republic. Do people say that unironically?




Yes, lol. One time I was pointing out how we get lied to about public figures/world leaders in real time, so it's not so hard to believe that there are lies and exaggerations about significant historical figures, including Hitler. This person I know really didn't like me saying that, and we went back and forth for a while, and that was one of the things she said, amidst bragging about how 'educated' she believes herself to be about the holocaust because her high school english class spent 6 weeks on it and she went to the holocaust museum. Doesn't sound like she learned too much else about Nazi Germany and the broader context of the time, though. She's one of the most self-absorbed, narcissistic, fart-huffing dumbasses I've ever known (for a lot of reasons), but she's actually not the only person I've ever heard state this unironically, usually right along with 'Hitler was actually a Jew himself and that's why he hated Jews!' and 'Hitler was a vegetarian, dat mean vegetarian bad!'


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Oct 22, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I've ever heard state this unironically, usually right along with 'Hitler was actually a Jew himself and that's why he hated Jews!' and 'Hitler was a vegetarian, dat mean vegetarian bad!'


Fucking hell.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 22, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> Yes, lol. One time I was pointing out how we get lied to about public figures/world leaders in real time, so it's not so hard to believe that there are lies and exaggerations about significant historical figures, including Hitler. This person I know really didn't like me saying that, and we went back and forth for a while, and that was one of the things she said, amidst bragging about how 'educated' she believes herself to be about the holocaust because her high school english class spent 6 weeks on it and she went to the holocaust museum. Doesn't sound like she learned too much else about Nazi Germany and the broader context of the time, though. She's one of the most self-absorbed, narcissistic, fart-huffing dumbasses I've ever known (for a lot of reasons), but she's actually not the only person I've ever heard state this unironically, usually right along with 'Hitler was actually a Jew himself and that's why he hated Jews!' and 'Hitler was a vegetarian, dat mean vegetarian bad!'


People think the Earth is flat and Antarctica is a secret ice wall hiding mountains of free coal.  Morons will be morons.


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Oct 22, 2019)

"The holodomor was just western propaganda"

"Plantation slavery was the worst ever because it was chattel slavery, which has never happened anywhere else" (followed by a comparison to the Janissaries)

"Sparta is evidence that socialism can work" (upon questioning they didn't know what a Helenite was and had apparently never questioned how a society of warriors fed themselves)

"Humans probably learned sex from wolves" (This one is actually true)


Spoiler: Evidence


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 22, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> I am skeptical Socrates was real as well
> 
> 
> it could have been harry potter



It was a one-off example. My point was still proven whether you believe in Socrates individually or not. Your skepticism is irrelevant and has no basis in reality.

p.s. it would be super fucking weird for contemporary opponents of Socrates to leave behind written accounts of why they didn't like him if Plato made him up lol


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 22, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> p.s. it would be super fucking weird for contemporary opponents of Socrates to leave behind written accounts of why they didn't like him if Plato made him up lol



Or Socrates could have been a common Mythological UR Philosopher that all philosophers wrote about


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 22, 2019)

Where Do You Find Them? said:


> "Plantation slavery was the worst ever because it was chattel slavery, which has never happened anywhere else" (followed by a comparison to the Janissaries)



Do you even know what chattel slavery is?

Chattel slavery is where the person is livestock. Almost no laws (any regulation is comparable to animal rights regulations), any offspring also become slaves, etc.

That isn't remotely similar to janissary slavery and it's not even that similar to ancient slavery or Indian/African slavery.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 22, 2019)

An English teacher of mine made a comment along the lines of "Julius Caesar set foot in Britain and claimed it for the Holy Roman Empire".
HOLY Roman empire.


----------



## troon patrol (Oct 22, 2019)

The flat earth shit is bordering too obvious to even mention in this thread.

"we waz kangs" is one of my personal favorites, its like the black people version of flat earth movement


----------



## troon patrol (Oct 22, 2019)

"Trayvon Martin was a good boy never did nothing wrong."

This one has always made me genuinely mad at the internet. There was evidence he himself owned an illegally obtained firearm, womens jewelry and burglary tools were found on his person during a search prior to his death making him possibly the person zimmerman suspected of local burglaries.


Spoiler: Smith and wesson 9mm "Sigma" pistol, illegally obtained, Trayvon had posted to his facebook


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Oct 22, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> That isn't remotely similar to janissary slavery


That's why it was the dumbest thing I'd ever heard. Though just to point out, while jannisary slavery was going on the ottomans were also practicing chattel slavery. 



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> it's not even that similar to ancient slavery or Indian/African slavery.


Yes it is. Chattel slavery was practiced in ancient Greece and Rome and is still practiced today in Africa.


----------



## Hackallier (Oct 23, 2019)

Where Do You Find Them? said:


> "Sparta is evidence that socialism can work" (upon questioning they didn't know what a Helenite was and had apparently never questioned how a society of warriors fed themselves)



I disagree.

Sparta is a clear example of socialism at work. We have the party members (Spartans), who have all the power. And the proles (slaves) that do everything.

Then slap the Spartan matriarchy on top of that, and you got yourself current year™ socialism.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Oct 30, 2019)

"Communism has never failed, Stalinism has"
"The Japanese didn't know what they were doing during WW2, they were just following the Nazis"
Honestly the Japanese were worse than the Nazis and they've never apologised for their crimes.


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Oct 30, 2019)

>'X' is the best country ever.
(Every place sucks.)

>United Kingdom is better than the United States.
(Quality of life? maybe. Freedom and rights? hell no, but it isnt 'free'.)

>United States won the cold war and Vietnam.
(No one won the cold war and The US lost Vietnam)

>Hitler was the worst person ever.
(Kinda agree but he saved Germany from collapse and world war II benefited mankind as a whole. I will say he had a personal agenda that spelled his downfall.)

>9/11
(Best False flag ever.)

>Columbus discovered America
(Lol, he was a junkie and no one liked him. He was basicly kicked out of his country and a laughing stalk. Also heard he thought he found India.)


----------



## Whelp_Bai (Oct 30, 2019)

"The Ancient Muslim Caliphates were good to women and nonMuslims" I mean maybe they were good to them in that they didn't force conversion outright, just made life hell for them


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 1, 2019)

I took a class in High School about World War 2. My teacher was telling me about how Hitler was a closet Homosexual or was doing scandalous things with his dog. 

He also said Hitler treated his dogs better than his wife.



Spoiler: Hitler with a good boi











Spoiler: Hitler Posing with his Good Boi


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 4, 2019)

Democrats are the TRUE racists. & Republicans elected Orange Hilter.

They're all racist at that time period, Republicans were merely opportunists. Lincoln didn't want to free the slaves to end the Civil War; he would've allowed slaves if it meant preserving the Union.

And Trump is not Hilter. Not even close. Our Constitution has checks and balances to prevent total tyranny. Plus, America wasn't in the aftermath of a war that decimated our economy.


----------



## Ze Ubermensch (Nov 12, 2019)

"Alaska should belong to Canada" is my favourite. Courtesy of my old english teacher.


Spoiler



I'm hoping to god I don't have to explain this one


"Russia is an actual threat" - Every news outlet that has existed, both Western and Russian


Spoiler



Nukes notwithstanding, I refuse to beleive that a country twice the size of the USA with a lower population than Bangladesh would be at all able to defend it's borders without becoming direly over-streched


"Incels are an actual threat" - The moral panic that's been going on since Alek Menassian's tantrum on the streets of Toronto


Spoiler



S'just a bunch of saddos who like bitching on the internet


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2019)

Ze Ubermensch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So incels are right and the government actually should provide girlfriends for incels?  Otherwise, how do you get rid of them?  Someone this progressive can't be suggesting just gassing them, right?


----------



## Ze Ubermensch (Nov 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> So incels are right and the government actually should provide girlfriends for incels?  Otherwise, how do you get rid of them?  Someone this progressive can't be suggesting just gassing them, right?


The only instances of Incel attacks that come to mind is Elliot Rodger (and his strictly being an incel is dubious, he carried out his attack before incel became a term) and Minassian. Maybe one or two one-off murders too, but nowhere near the scope of violence carried out by more (comparitavley) mainstream groups like the alt-right. All the attention they get is probably just emboldening them and increasing the size of the community. Plus, they get waaaay more attention than they deserve in terms of the size and impact of the group.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 12, 2019)

Hackallier said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Sparta is a clear example of socialism at work. We have the party members (Spartans), who have all the power. And the proles (slaves) that do everything.
> 
> Then slap the Spartan matriarchy on top of that, and you got yourself current year™ socialism.



Sparta was a diarchy ruled by 2 hereditary kings. Thinking that has anything to do with socialism, which didn't even exist until the 19th century, is a Turning Point USA level dumb take.

This thread provides the material to sustain itself.


----------



## Hackallier (Nov 12, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Sparta was a diarchy ruled by 2 hereditary kings. Thinking that has anything to do with socialism, which didn't even exist until the 19th century, is a Turning Point USA level dumb take.
> 
> This thread provides the material to sustain itself.



That was just a shitpost. Not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 12, 2019)

Hackallier said:


> That was just a shitpost. Not to be taken seriously.



Unfortunately it's sometimes hard to tell on this site.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Nov 12, 2019)

We dropped the nukes on Japan because they refused to retreat and the nukes alone won the war.

That and the Civil War was fought to free the slaves.


Both of those were from school.

Oh, and in health class during the anti drug propaganda a teacher presented the urban legend of the guy who dropped acid and thought he was an orange as fact.


----------

